# 446 Package Value??? Help



## Storm (Sep 27, 2010)

Anybody know what this package is worth?? I'm looking at it today will take pictures to post later so you can comment. It is a Case 1982 (not sure on year) 446 with factory steel cab, 44 in deck, 48 in snow blower, weights and chains, manuals for everything and 54 in plow blade. New chain on blower and new belts for deck and blower. Also new carb and fuel pump. 16hp onan aparently runs great and compresion checks out. Will test out tractor today. Says i can have it for $1,500.00 cash. Worth it?? 
Post pictures tonight


----------



## Storm (Sep 27, 2010)

I looked at the package and although the tractor is a bit weathered everything is solid, no cracks or repairs on the diff, motor gives a puff of white smoke at start up but clears out within seconds, all hydo works as it should. Attachments are in great shape espesialy cab, blower could use new shoes, plow is good, not shown in pic are case wheel weights in beutiful shape and tire chains.
Any comments/sugestions??


----------



## jpsb (Feb 26, 2009)

A Steal at $1500.00


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you bought it yet?


----------



## Storm (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for replying. I did buy it and Have since sold the set up minus the cab. I realy only wanted the cab but wanted to make sure I could sell for what I bought it for minus the value of the cab. Posted it on craigs list for 1,300.00 and sold within 24hrs. The buyer was happy and I got a like new factory cab for 200.00. Peaple just don't want to part with these cabs so I went about it that way. 
I just installed it on my 224 for my sons snow blowing bizz. A bit of fabrication was needed as the rear mount was for the big wheel tractors but it all worked out and looks pretty cool. I'll post pic soon.


----------

